# My Shiny Milbro Replica



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well here it is at last!! In all its glory....


































I got the aluminium blank off ebay and its fair to say it needed some work done to it, the cut marks and fork holes needed filed down and sanded smooth using 40-2500 grit (hard work when done by hand) then i hand polished it using meguiars metal polish and some newspaper!! Not perfect but it will do for now, until i get the cutting compound out









I fitted some fire orange 7mm square elastic i got from bells of hythe. Not the most powerful but it fits in with the style of slingshot









John-boy


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice slingshot pal what thickness is the aluminium?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

and may i just say what did u cut is out with i was going to buy a 12mm piece of ebay and use a jigsaw but now i cant be bothered so im buying 1 like urs thinner with cammel bone.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

mckee said:


> and may i just say what did u cut is out with i was going to buy a 12mm piece of ebay and use a jigsaw but now i cant be bothered so im buying 1 like urs thinner with cammel bone.


I bought it pre cut!!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very impressed john-boy. Can I ask what you enter in Ebay to find these blanks, as catapult / slingshot did not find them for me ? thanks


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

enddays said:


> I am very impressed john-boy. Can I ask what you enter in Ebay to find these blanks, as catapult / slingshot did not find them for me ? thanks


I tried searching on ebay for it but it hasn't been relisted







sorry!!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the effort mate


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahh I like this one a lot John-Boy, but it is so shiny, it'll scare all of the game away and then you'll be stuck using it as a signal for help as you starve!







(I think it would work for that too)

That is one heII of a finished product you ended up with there, it is so sleek, so smooth looking, and the squares really complete the whole thing!

Have fun with that one, just be happy you didn't have to cut the blank itself

Cheers - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice, I can tell you put a lot of work into it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that one almost better than the real milbros ...


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

im not good at metal work. but you are


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry but I have been asked to remove this content!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

John Boy,
Juanito, this is real Heavy Metal. I have never used square bands, how are they for shooting?? Saludos.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, JMPLSNT, for passing that info along. I didn't know about them.

WD40


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Good job Johnny. Struck me your bands solid. quetal work? asthose used before, and now I've found sual be very soft and slow.


----------



## xplicit86 (Apr 22, 2011)

given your design do you think 5 mm thickness would to the trick as well? i only have 5 mm available right now...
is there any possibility to get the template for this design? It's a real beauty


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

xplicit86 said:


> given your design do you think 5 mm thickness would to the trick as well? i only have 5 mm available right now...
> is there any possibility to get the template for this design? It's a real beauty


Yea im sure it would work, the originals were made from tin which is probably weaker than 5mm aluminum!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, John. Looks hard work there.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet looking slingshot there John! You made it authentic to with the addition of the cube bands-got some bling young man!!!!







Flatband


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the orange solids against the polished aluminum. Too cool looking. Did you wax it or something to keep the aluminum from oxidizing?


----------



## xplicit86 (Apr 22, 2011)

does anybody have the template for this design? i don't want to risk the "precious" aluminium that i have left







. thanks in advance!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I love the orange solids against the polished aluminum. Too cool looking. Did you wax it or something to keep the aluminum from oxidizing?


As a part time valeter and detailing specialist i have vast amounts of metal care products on hand, for this i used chemical guys jetseal (designed for paintwork but make a fantastic alrounder, tough sealant and then some


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

My sincere congratulations is very nice
Anyone have the template of this model to copy in PDF?

Regards Gabriel


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey John Boy, you got another old detailer right here in Flatband! As soon as you said Mequiars Metal Polish,I knew!







Good stuff and I also like Mothers products too. Keep the wheel spinning!







Flatband


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice bit of metal work there


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hey John Boy, you got another old detailer right here in Flatband! As soon as you said Mequiars Metal Polish,I knew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gary, thats awesome we have 2 things in common (match made in heaven eh














)

I use alot of poorboys and zaino products also, can't have a dirty swirly motor about me







!!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mckee said:


> and may i just say what did u cut is out with i was going to buy a 12mm piece of ebay and use a jigsaw but now i cant be bothered so im buying 1 like urs thinner with cammel bone.


u can cut these out witha jigsaw and a metal blade, but make sure you get the flexi blade and put water on it when your cutting


----------

